# I am in a complete Dilemma! Help!



## I69chomuda (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay so im 15, weigh 75kg, and i am 178cm tall. I play rugby league and i am struggling to put on weight.
I play rugby 3 times a week and i go to the gym 4-5 times a week, training with proper technique. I am looking for a supplement that will help me gain weight and size, but i do not want to lose my speed or agility. Do u guys got any suggestions or tips on wat i can do. btw i would say i have a good diet


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome! The thought that comes to mind is it sounds like your giving your muscles very little time to recover, I'd suggest maybe trying to hit it harder when at the gym but work out for a shorter period of time overall, and try to give your muscles some time to relax and grow.


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

You're definitely overtraining if you're hitting weights 5 times a week and playing intense rugby. Scale back the rugby, or lift 3-4 times a week max. Make sure you get  8.5 hrs sleep a night, you only grow when you sleep. And you need to be eating A LOT to grow with that kind of physical activity, or else you're simply just burning what you eat everyday without enough extra to grow. A "good diet" is not exactly what you want. Don't go crazy with fast food, but aim for at least 500-1000 extra calories a day. You're also young, and you're still growing in height too, even if you don't notice it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Based on what you wrote, I agree with the others.  You body needs some time off.  Over training can be counter productive.


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome To the Board Bro! Knowledge is a power in it self


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sleep my man! I am in a program that thrives on sleep deprivation in order to break you, so trust me... Sleep is your tool to success!


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

i69chomuda said:


> okay so im 15, weigh 75kg, and i am 178cm tall. I play rugby league and i am struggling to put on weight.
> I play rugby 3 times a week and i go to the gym 4-5 times a week, training with proper technique. I am looking for a supplement that will help me gain weight and size, but i do not want to lose my speed or agility. Do u guys got any suggestions or tips on wat i can do. Btw i would say i have a good diet



more protein.


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

more protein and rest, welcome


----------

